# Last Night



## aristocat (7 Novembre 2010)

Ragazzi andate al cinema e vedete "Last Night"
Film molto ben "pensato", dalla bravura degli attori (Keira Knightley _in primis_) al ritmo della storia, alla fotografia ... ma non è per questo in particolare che ho deciso di aprirci un thread.

Questo per me è soprattutto uno spunto, in cui riflettere per l'ennesima volta, sul fatto che c'è "tradimento" e "tradimento".

Senza voler rovinare la suspense a nessuno, posso anticiparvi che c'è molto materiale, per ragionare sul fatto che non è meno intenso del "tradimento classico con copula"; un coinvolgimento non fisico, ma solo mentale... tutto giocato sul filo di un innamoramento che, per profonde ragioni, non potrà sfociare in una relazione appagante/progettuale/alla luce del sole. 
Innamoramento, questo, che può segnare una persona in maniera molto, molto più incisiva della "scappatella standard" :blank:

Imho, pochi altri film sanno descrivere così bene la "portanza" del _non detto_, o meglio del _"non fatto"_... in un legame d'amore.

Io ci sto ancora meditando ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ragazzi andate al cinema e vedete "Last Night"
> Film molto ben "pensato", dalla bravura degli attori (Keira Knightley _in primis_) al ritmo della storia, alla fotografia ... ma non è per questo in particolare che ho deciso di aprirci un thread.
> 
> Questo per me è soprattutto uno spunto, in cui riflettere per l'ennesima volta, sul fatto che c'è "tradimento" e "tradimento".
> ...


Ma tu credi che io non abbia avuto amori mai espressi?
Succede anche questo eh?
Tu sei fedele con il corpo...
Ma il cuore è altrove.
Una vitaccia...

Il cuore dell'uomo è un mistero...
QUello della donna...
Beh ehm...
Ma che ne so?
Non oso esprimermi...


----------



## aristocat (7 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che io non abbia avuto amori mai espressi?
> Succede anche questo eh?
> *Tu sei fedele con il corpo...
> Ma il cuore è altrove.*
> ...


E' esattamente quello che racconta il film. Alla fine qualcosa di più lacerante, rispetto al "tradimento" ispirato dall'attrazione fisica (per quanto forte possa essere).
E certo, credo che la complessità dei sentimenti sia _unisex :singleeye:_
Comunque. Ci voleva, questo film. Ci voleva.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che racconta il film. Alla fine qualcosa di più lacerante, rispetto al "tradimento" ispirato dall'attrazione fisica (per quanto forte possa essere).
> E certo, credo che la complessità dei sentimenti sia _unisex :singleeye:_
> Comunque. Ci voleva, questo film. Ci voleva.


Fa piacere rivederti e risentirti Ari!
Sono d'accordo con te...
Ma pensiamo anche a quelli che coltivano un sentimento, verso una persona che si sono immaginati sia in un modo e poi scoprono essere tutta un'altro.
Se devo fare una scala sessuale eh...
Dalla mia piccola esperienza...quelle che sebravano porcone a letto si sono rivelate un disastro...quelle santarelline...dei demoni incarnati....

Come dice Henry Miller...
Si dimena come cento biscie.

Sai Ari, mi è successo anche l'anno scorso, una mi faceva un sesso pazzesco. Ci ho bevuto un caffè assieme e ho rimpianto di non avermela tenuta come dire, nel mio immaginario.
Non mi piaceva il tono della sua voce, e mi è crollato un mito.


----------



## aristocat (7 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fa piacere rivederti e risentirti Ari!
> Sono d'accordo con te...
> Ma pensiamo anche a quelli che coltivano un sentimento, *verso una persona che si sono immaginati sia in un modo e poi scoprono essere tutta un'altro.*


Ah, il "disvelamento" della realtà miiiii! Questo un po' si ricollega al 3d sulla "prima impressione" di Mk: quanto conta, appunto questa impressione? C'è o non c'è quella vocina che ti dice: "Fai attenzione :nuke:: Non vale la pena!!!"?

Joanna (la protagonista) alla fine ha di buono che questa vocina la ascolta molto, ed è proprio per questo che arriverà a non "concretizzare"... nonostante la grande intesa mentale e l'affinità con l'"amante"...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Ari, mi è successo anche l'anno scorso, una mi faceva un sesso pazzesco. Ci ho bevuto un caffè assieme e ho rimpianto di non avermela tenuta come dire, nel mio immaginario.
> *Non mi piaceva il tono della sua voce, e mi è crollato un mito*.


Urca, quindi come dire, non era lei a piacerti ma l'immagine che ti eri creato nella tua testa. Un giochino molto pericoloso Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Urca, quindi come dire, non era lei a piacerti ma l'immagine che ti eri creato nella tua testa. Un giochino molto pericoloso Conte.


Vero.
Magari pericoloso anche per lei no?
Io decido di trasformarla secondo quell'immagine e mi metto al lavoro. No?


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Magari pericoloso anche per lei no?
> *Io decido di trasformarla secondo quell'immagine e mi metto al lavoro. *No?


No Conte no...


----------

